# Webcam-Chat mit Netmeeting - Wie erreichtman mich?



## taa-berlin (2. Juli 2004)

Ich habe einen Netgear Router (FWG114P) und an einem Rechner eine WebCam angeschlossen. Soweit ich das inzwischen verstanden habe muss ich dem Router noch "beibringen" da "irgendetwas" (Port-Forwarding?) entsprechend weiter zu leiten. Nur wie und wo?! Zur Auswahl stehen die Hauptmenupunkte:
Setup: Basic Settings - Serial Port - Wireless 
Security: Logs - Block Sites - Rules - Services - Schedule - E-mail 
Maintenance: Router Status - Attached Devices - Settings Backup - Set Password - Diagnostics - Router Upgrade 
Advanced: WAN Setup - Dynamic DNS - LAN IP Setup - Remote Management - Static Routes - Wireless Setting - UPnP
Kennt sich da einer aus?! Ich hoffe doch...

THX.
TAA.


----------



## meilon (2. Juli 2004)

Ich würde schätzen, das die Einstellungen in "Services" gemacht werden müssen. Kannst du mir die Einträge posten? am besten Wäre es mit einem Screenshot. Wenn du in nicht anfügen kannst, sende ihn mir per Mail an mich


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Ich möchte hier nur einen Tipp anbringen. Wenn du einen Webcam-Chat machen möchtest kannst du dies auch mit dem MSN Messenger 6.2 versuchen. Hab das selbst schon versucht. Funktioniert ganz gut. Hab auch schon Videotelefonie über MSN versucht, hat auch super funktioniert. Wie schon gesagt is nur ein Tipp.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## meilon (3. Juli 2004)

Wie ich vermutet hatte, war es bei Services zu finden. Ich poste dir jetzt mal die Ports, die Netmeeting benutzt:
389, 522, 1503, 1720 1731 sowie die Portrange 1024-65535. D.h., du könntest dir gleich alle Ports Freischalten, was die ganze angelegenheit nicht mehr so sicher macht.

Zum MSN habe ich folgendes gefunden:





> Beim Einsatz des MSN Messengers reicht es, wenn Sie im Advanced Setup die Funktion UPnP aktivieren. Manuelle Portfreigaben sind in diesem Fall nicht erforderlich


 Womit nun MSN doch schon besser ist! Ich würde nun auch MSN benutzen.

mfg


----------

